# i want 2 learn 2 ride



## Coastie (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi David,

Try here:

http://www.rda.org.au/

Coastie


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

crip1984 said:


> hi every 1 my names david im 23 and want 2 start learning how 2 ride. now the problem i have is that i have a disability so normal riding school can't teach me yet when i went 2 ask a school that helps ppl with disabilitie they treated me like i was really dumb. wat i wanna know is there any1 in australia that would give me a fair chance and teach me in private lessons. i don't care where i have 2 travel or wat i have 2 pay this is a thing i really wat 2 learn  because 1 day i want 2 own my own station
> 
> thanks every1


where abouts in australia are you?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

That's great, David! I'm overseas from you, so I can't really help, but I hope you find something! Keep searching, you'll find a good stable


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I really hope that you find somewhere!


----------



## crip1984 (Dec 30, 2007)

Coastie said:


> Hi David,
> 
> Try here:
> 
> ...


hey thank 4 the site but i already tried them they treated me like i was dumb like i was 4


----------



## crip1984 (Dec 30, 2007)

jazzyrider said:


> crip1984 said:
> 
> 
> > hi every 1 my names david im 23 and want 2 start learning how 2 ride. now the problem i have is that i have a disability so normal riding school can't teach me yet when i went 2 ask a school that helps ppl with disabilitie they treated me like i was really dumb. wat i wanna know is there any1 in australia that would give me a fair chance and teach me in private lessons. i don't care where i have 2 travel or wat i have 2 pay this is a thing i really wat 2 learn  because 1 day i want 2 own my own station
> ...


hey im from sydney but atm in perth. atm im willing 2 go anywhere because i wanna travel while i can


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I know what your talking about, I'm friends with a lady called Bunty, she is english and came to Australia a long time ago, been riding all her life. she was instrumental in establishing Pegasus in canberra, which is a riding for the disabled place. she used to run lessons and really got it going, would get the riders out and about playing games, etc. she had to leave for a while, and recently she went back to vulunterr, apparently it has all changed, all they do is lead them around the indoor arena in endless circles. she was told of because she wans't 'leading the horse correctly' and she tried to play games with the riders, take them out of the arena, and they ended up kicking her out, even though she was pretty much one of the founders. a lot of the problem nowadays is with insurance, and also people in charge who either don't understand that people with disabilities are actually very able, if you give them a chance, or they are simply stuck in their ways. I think your best bet would be to try and find someone who would be willing to let you ride their own horses, away from a proper institution. obviously someone experienced, with a quiet horse. I would love to do it, but I live in canberra and don;t have much time at the mooment, but i know there are plenty of people who would jump at the chance to one get their horse excercised, and two help someone else discover the joy of riding :] good luck, I hope you find what you're looking for!


----------



## crip1984 (Dec 30, 2007)

wild_spot said:


> I know what your talking about, I'm friends with a lady called Bunty, she is english and came to Australia a long time ago, been riding all her life. she was instrumental in establishing Pegasus in canberra, which is a riding for the disabled place. she used to run lessons and really got it going, would get the riders out and about playing games, etc. she had to leave for a while, and recently she went back to vulunterr, apparently it has all changed, all they do is lead them around the indoor arena in endless circles. she was told of because she wans't 'leading the horse correctly' and she tried to play games with the riders, take them out of the arena, and they ended up kicking her out, even though she was pretty much one of the founders. a lot of the problem nowadays is with insurance, and also people in charge who either don't understand that people with disabilities are actually very able, if you give them a chance, or they are simply stuck in their ways. I think your best bet would be to try and find someone who would be willing to let you ride their own horses, away from a proper institution. obviously someone experienced, with a quiet horse. I would love to do it, but I live in canberra and don;t have much time at the mooment, but i know there are plenty of people who would jump at the chance to one get their horse excercised, and two help someone else discover the joy of riding :] good luck, I hope you find what you're looking for!


thats 4 that  
thats wat i wanna do find sumone who has a horse and is experienced willing 2 giv me a shot


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I really do hope you find someone!
you seem like a nice person :]


----------



## crip1984 (Dec 30, 2007)

wild_spot said:


> I really do hope you find someone!
> you seem like a nice person :]


thank you wild_spot


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I want to own my own station one day to!
Everyone deserves a chance to ride :]


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

wild_spot said:


> I think your best bet would be to try and find someone who would be willing to let you ride their own horses, away from a proper institution. obviously someone experienced, with a quiet horse.


i think this is a good idea as well. 

i live in brisbane so im nearly as far from perth as you can get  if you are ever in brisbane though i have a lovely 25 year old standardbred that has spent some time as a school horse. and because he paces most of the time hes a lovely smooth ride


----------



## crip1984 (Dec 30, 2007)

jazzyrider said:


> wild_spot said:
> 
> 
> > I think your best bet would be to try and find someone who would be willing to let you ride their own horses, away from a proper institution. obviously someone experienced, with a quiet horse.
> ...


where in brissy u at i go there every couple of months?


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

the horses are at ridgewood heights pony club at pallara (near inala/browns plains)


----------



## crip1984 (Dec 30, 2007)

jazzyrider said:


> the horses are at ridgewood heights pony club at pallara (near inala/browns plains)


cool well if i go near there i'll have 2 look ya up


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

> i live in brisbane so im nearly as far from perth as you can get if you are ever in brisbane though i have a lovely 25 year old standardbred that has spent some time as a school horse. and because he paces most of the time hes a lovely smooth ride


Jazzyrider that is so kind of you  
WIld_spot ur right, everyone deserves a chance... crip1984 im sure you will own your own station/property oneday!


----------



## crip1984 (Dec 30, 2007)

Jazzyrider that is so kind of you  
WIld_spot ur right, everyone deserves a chance... crip1984 im sure you will own your own station/property oneday! [/quote]

thanks hope so


----------

